# New Burstner on it's way



## Wildbrows (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey hey
I've just been informed that our Burstner Lavanto A576 is going to arrive next Wednesday. This will be our first motorhome and me and my wife and little girl are getting excited now. Just joined the site it looks good. I didn't know there were so many motorhomes out there.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Wildbrows said:


> I didn't know there were so many motorhomes out there.


It's amazing how it changes your perspective. I hardly knew motorhomes existed 'till we bought one. Then like the Klingons, they just uncloaked.

We got our first MH last August, September we decided to probe Europe and had a quick successful dash to Paris.

Enjoy.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Wildbrows - welcome to MotorhomeFacts!  

It's a great life, and you're about to start on an exciting period. Check our downloads section for a pickup checklist. You may decide to not use it all, but something may be useful in there.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Burstner*

Hello

Welcome to the forum and welcome to your new home too!

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations on your new rig  Nice to see other Burstner owners on here too. 8) 

steve


----------



## Wildbrows (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'll let you know how the handover goes.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Whoa Woa Whoa there boys and girls - we have a new punter on forum buying a lurvely new van - & it's his first one.

We now have 4 replies & no-ones yet warned him of impending demise of all things Fiat related, so let me start for you.....

It'll leak everywhere, LIKE A SIEVE & YOUR ENGINE WILL RUST AWAY TO DUST!!!!

You won't be able to reverse up a hill - EVER AGAIN IN YOUR LIFE!!!

And there'll be loads of other stuff too - just you watch :lol: .

:bootyshake: to them I say

Sorry, but had to warn you in advance there'll be a few people on here shortly to p**s all over your chips & spoil your enjoyment!

But from me - I really hope you enjoy it (so does Sandra but she's not here so can't say it!), you've saved hard, make the most of it. :thumbright: 

Very Best Wishes 

Chris



P.S. we just got our first van this year & love it to bits, like you say, motorhomes will now be everywhere you look!

P.P.S. And all the above is irrelevant if it's not Fiat based, so just enjoy it anyroad!


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't be put off by the previous post. We haven't all had problems.

Enjoy your new van - it will be great.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice tongue in cheek reply, Chris :wink:

To Wildbrows - yes, you'll read about issues with Fiats (if it is on a Fiat), but don't let that spoil your enjoyment. I've just driven to work in ours. ready to leave for Shepton ASAP after work - I had a grin on my face all the way. It suffers from the 'problems', but still love the thing  

Sad. innit :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Wildbrows,  

We're really excited after picking up our first motorhome yesterday. We've got two girls ages 3 and 6 who are so looking forward to going away next weekend in it. 

Hope your handover goes well.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome, you've beat me to it!! i hope you enjoy your van


----------



## Wildbrows (Aug 13, 2008)

Well thanks for the encouragement. I had my doubts when the salesman said that Fiat is the one to go for. I mean I used to drive a Fiat Scudo and that van seemed to do what it wanted (heater coming on full blast for no reason, plasticky bits not fitting properly etc), but I was assured that I will have no problems with this van! We shall see. I still can't wait.
Going to Shepton tomorrow to see what gadgets there are out there in the campervan world.
Darrell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

All the bits will cost more than the van ! :lol: :lol: 

steve


----------

